# Crosswrap Help??!!



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok so here we go again..i need to scratch our veteran rodbuilders heads a moment if i could.Im really getting into rod building,done a few for me but nothing fancy.Id say im crosswrap handicapped lol..i cant see how to do them.i know theres a layout process for them but maybe i just dont understand it yet.So tell salty me vets hows it done?and what materials do i use to do them?etc....etc...:help:


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

you need thread (of course), you need to learn spacings and TOS for closed wraps. start with ordinary and easy wraps, chevron and diamond first.


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

Well ive got thread covered,but what is TOS for closed wraps?So spacing from what ive read is the a series of marking down the spine of the blank where the intersections of your wrap will be ,also spaces for the next "X" will be.Correct??Also i see these wraps and they dont look like normal wrapping thread.Is it a special thread?


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

TOS = taper offset spacing, this is for closed wraps, this is so you wrap will close. the blank is tapered, if you have equal distances between centers from the bottom to the top aprt, the thread will bunch up at the top part because it is smaller dimater there compared to the bottom part.

even with an open wrap, i would suggest using TOS, this enables the open squares to be proportional as you go up the the top. some wraps that have equal spacing, the further you go up the wrap the open squares became smaller- ugly looking to me 
(IMO of course).

which thread are you talking about that is not normal?
you can use any thread as long as it is not fussy and preserves its color under sunlight (UV).

since you are starting, do the easy ones. 

\/ \/ \/
/\ /\ /\

^^^ that is a cross wrap, a chevron if you color it.

/\ /\ /\
\/ \/ \/

^^^ that's a diamond.

just keep repeating the the crosses until you get it to hwo thick you want it to be.


BTW, crosswrap should be the last thing you need to learn. guide spacing should be the priority.


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

Well i do great wrapping guides,even experimenting with multicolor continous wraps.Just hate coating..but ive done a few rods for me and the finish hasnt been what i wanted ..i wanted that glass look..but i keep getting finish thats here and there,dry spots..rookie crap


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

you wont get a glass finish with open wraps because it is not level throughout.
you got thread then blank then thread then blank etc...
the epoxy is going to have waves when it climbs from blank to thread.


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

Im sorry that reply was aimed more towards my actual guide wrapping.But i can see what you mean.So do you build rods as well??


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

yes


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

well whats your outlooks on finishes??have one you prefer?ive been using flexcoat high build.dont like really..it tacks too quickly.Any other finishes you'd recommend??


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

i used threadmaster and aftcote.
threadmaster is too hard and when the rod bends the finish cracks on the guide foot.
aftcote is too soft even after 4-5 months you cna still dent it with your fingernails.
so i mix both and got the best of both worlds.
2cc threadmaster (1cc resin/1cc hardener) mixed with 2cc aftcote (1cc resin/1cc hardener)


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hows the finish look after curing? Does it have that deep glassy look?I think i may switch over to something different.whats the cost on those finishes?


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

ill definitely be switching finishes


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

deep glassy look is achieved thru multiple coats.

the bad thing about flexcoat is it yellows more than others after awhile,
this is bad when using light color thread.

all finishes yellow over time, but flexcoat is the worst.


----------

